# Having Buyers Remorse Already.. bought the D5200 ..upgraded from D5000



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

I am not seeing any bells and whistles.. I am plainly not impressed with any difference between my D5000 And this new D5200.. I am using the same Tamron 18-270 MM lens.. I have mostly tested and compared the two with auto settings.. I think the 5200 does a good job and it feels lighter to hold.. but I am missing my d5000.. could it be me.. or is this a true aspect of only thinking your upgrading by buying a new camera..i can still take it back.. I don't know if they would accept my reasoning.. but I just don't want to be spending all this money if theres no reason to... I am still a noob in many ways. but I just don't feel the glory and excitement.. and you really need this emotion........


----------



## manicmike (Dec 17, 2013)

If you don't like it, take it back. That's a good enough reason.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

manicmike said:


> If you don't like it, take it back. That's a good enough reason.



well thanks .. but I want to be sure I am doing the right thing too..


----------



## jaomul (Dec 17, 2013)

The sensor on the d5200 is better alright than your d5000 was, but likely you will only see this in large contrast pictures due the dynamic range, and likely in very low light shooting. Unfortunetly the Tamron lens you use is very consumer, convenient but wont give you the best your d5200 or indeed your d5000 has to give.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 17, 2013)

Take it back.
Then buy yourself a better lens instead


----------



## manicmike (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't like it, take it back. That's a good enough reason.
> ...



If you bought it with the intention of returning it, that would not be cool. But since you bought it and said you don't like it after messing around with it, ethically, I think you're ok. Put that money into a new lens instead.


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 17, 2013)

Take it back and get the D7100.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah...you just basically bought a slightly more-capable version of what you have had for a while now. It's not really an "upgrade" in terms of capabilities or body controls, but a sort of lateral move, to a slightly better seat on the same old bus...maybe a bit closer to the heater vent, ya' know?

It's the mid-level consumer Nikon body, the one with the flip-out LCD screen...same old,same old. If you want "excitement" you would probably find it in a D7100 or a D610...something REALLY different.

Or maybe a new Canon T5i with the touch screen.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2013)

It has double the resolution, more focus points, double the ISO ability, has a better screen (larger, more resolution, and in the direction it flips), support SDXC, bracketing, HDR, longer battery life, just to name a few.

Basically just a lot of small  improvements.


Why did you go out and get a D5200 to replace your D5000? and what did you expect the D5200 to magically do better?


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

jaomul said:


> The sensor on the d5200 is better alright than your d5000 was, but likely you will only see this in large contrast pictures due the dynamic range, and likely in very low light shooting. Unfortunetly the Tamron lens you use is very consumer, convenient but wont give you the best your d5200 or indeed your d5000 has to give.



thanks.. so this is definitly an upgrade but not overall in every aspect.. I understand now..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

Braineack said:


> It has double the resolution, more focus points, double the ISO ability, has a better screen (larger, more resolution, and in the direction it flips), support SDXC, bracketing, HDR, longer battery life, just to name a few.
> 
> Basically just a lot of small  improvements.
> 
> ...


  haha ..now that you put it this way..good question.. I was hoping I would just improve picture quality and sharpness.. and I  quess it is defnitly an upgrade I am just inadequately using it.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm sure it's an improvement in that regard; especially in low-light shooting with a higher ISO.  But having good glass also helps, as does taking the picture properly in the first place.

One this it will help with will be to keep the shutter speed higher since the iso performance will be improved, leading you to capture sharper pics without as much noise all things being equal.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah...you just basically bought a slightly more-capable version of what you have had for a while now. It's not really an "upgrade" in terms of capabilities or body controls, but a sort of lateral move, to a slightly better seat on the same old bus...maybe a bit closer to the heater vent, ya' know?
> 
> It's the mid-level consumer Nikon body, the one with the flip-out LCD screen...same old,same old. If you want "excitement" you would probably find it in a D7100 or a D610...something REALLY different.
> 
> Or maybe a new Canon T5i with the touch screen.



yes I quess this is how I am feeling right now.. I mean I wanted a change for the better...something I could notice. For what I do with the camera the d5000 was great.. I just love photography so buying something better seemed like it would keep me interested and excited about photography just in my own back yard private kind of mode..it is just something of a hobby I enjoy.... but so far I feel sorry that I am not feeling it with it the 5200 and it isn't because it is over my head.. it is because it feels the same..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I'm sure it's an improvement in that regard; especially in low-light shooting with a higher ISO.


 yes I noticed that I do not need as much light. But that's just not enough


----------



## ruifo (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes, the D5200 is superior, but how much you will like it, will depend on your needs. It's working for me.
Specifications - Nikon D5200 vs Nikon D5000
Nikon D5200 Review


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it's an improvement in that regard; especially in low-light shooting with a higher ISO.
> ...




It's a very capable tool but so is the D5000.  If the upgrade is not enough, maybe the upgrade needed is the shooter and/or glass?

Practice, practice, practice. learn, learn, learn.

I was capturing some great stuff with my D5100, but had the means to upgrade to a D600.  That doesn't mean my pictures are any better, it just means they cost more   I saw the biggest improvements when I upgraded myself for free.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

ruifo said:


> Yes, the D5200 is superior, but how much you will like it, will depend on your needs. It's working for me.
> Specifications - Nikon D5200 vs Nikon D5000
> Nikon D5200 Review



It would work for me too if it wasn't for the fact I liked the Nikon  D5000 so much.. I can enjoy this new one.. I just do not want to put all the money into one that will not make that big a difference in the long run.. like mentioned above It may be better to buy the 7100 or a new lens.. what to do what to do..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Very clever guy... that's where I am coming from. Maybe the me should be upgraded first.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, you know, I know how you feel. You were looking for that euphoric rush, the "*I Got A New CAMERA!!!!" *feeling, but instead ended up with the, yeah, I got a different camera feeling. Been there. Done that.

I think maybe what you need is something that REALLY ADDS new capabilities, new possibilities, new freedom. My advice would be to consider that a new lens, or a new flash, can often spark a creative period. It's true. An ultra-wide angle prime or zoom. A high-quality, fast telephoto, like the 85mm f/1.8 AFS-G Nikkor for example. Something really "different", something really inherently capable, and suited to your lifestyle, your life, your household, your kind of photography.

If yuo have slow zooms, like say the 18-55mm f/3.5~5.6, or the 55-200 for example, getting a "fast lens", like a 35/1.8 G or 50mm f/1.8 G, or whatever, might really invigorate you. Same with maybe a REALLLLLY good zoom lens, like maybe the new Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8....YEAH BABY!!!!!! f/1.8 from 18 millimeters all the wayyyyyy to 35 millimeters....OMG....now THAT's a game-changer, right there! Simply revolutionary! Seriously--Nikon and Canon and SOny ought to be ashamed of their R&D teams, letting Sigma one-up them soooo badly.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 17, 2013)

...is the 5000 body limiting you,or is it the glass?


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 17, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



I hope you bought a warranty with that free upgrade.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Well, you know, I know how you feel. You were looking for that euphoric rush, the "*I Got A New CAMERA!!!!" *feeling, but instead ended up with the, yeah, I got a different camera feeling. Been there. Done that.
> 
> I think maybe what you need is something that REALLY ADDS new capabilities, new possibilities, new freedom. My advice would be to consider that a new lens, or a new flash, can often spark a creative period. It's true. An ultra-wide angle prime or zoom. A high-quality, fast telephoto, like the 85mm f/1.8 AFS-G Nikkor for example. Something really "different", something really inherently capable, and suited to your lifestyle, your life, your household, your kind of photography.
> 
> If yuo have slow zooms, like say the 18-55mm f/3.5~5.6, or the 55-200 for example, getting a "fast lens", like a 35/1.8 G or 50mm f/1.8 G, or whatever, might really invigorate you. Same with maybe a REALLLLLY good zoom lens, like maybe the new Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8....YEAH BABY!!!!!! f/1.8 from 18 millimeters all the wayyyyyy to 35 millimeters....OMG....now THAT's a game-changer, right there! Simply revolutionary! Seriously--Nikon and Canon and SOny ought to be ashamed of their R&D teams, letting Sigma one-up them soooo badly.


I think this is true........ i think i need to take some time and really think about this....... thanks !


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ...is the 5000 body limiting you,or is it the glass?


now i am thinking glass.. although i loved the tamron lens when i purchased it.. believe me it is nice to not have to change a lens all the time.. from car shows to pets and portraits it worked. but yes i am afraid my all in one needs to be upgraded


----------



## amolitor (Dec 17, 2013)

As I recall you have an OK lens that was quite well matched to the 5000. Upgrading your lens alone would have simply exposed the weakness of the body, and upgrading the body alone exposed the weakness of the lens. Your pictures are without a doubt sharper, just not a huge amount sharper.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > It has double the resolution, more focus points, double the ISO ability, has a better screen (larger, more resolution, and in the direction it flips), support SDXC, bracketing, HDR, longer battery life, just to name a few.
> ...



If those are your goals, I'd definitely concur with the idea of returning the D5200 and using the money to buy a better lens instead.  Assuming that your skill level is such that you are already getting just about the best picture quality and sharpness that is possible with your current camera/lens combination. If not, saving the money for now and working on your skills is really your best option for improved quality and sharpness!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> Very clever guy... that's where I am coming from. Maybe the me should be upgraded first.



One random day I came home from work and decided I wanted to set up some lights and take a picture of myself.  I never really gave any thought into studio lighting or how I wanted to create the shot.  I just went gung-ho.

and the results showed it:  https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAHQs/eHN290TbQnw/w703-h689-no/Selfie.jpg

It's horrible in plenty of ways--too many to list (and this was after plenty of attempts and processing)--and at first I even thought it was half-way decent.

But after a bit of reading, I setup the same shot but did things a little differently.  I picked a shirt that didn't blend into the background and I thought about the pose. I had similar lighting, the same exact equipment, but I took the time to learn a little bit about setting up the camera for this type of shot and exposure it much better.

The results showed it: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...DEUb8/w485-h689-no/DSC_3059-Edit-3-Edit-1.jpg

It's better in plenty of ways, and all it took was self-improvement.

A month later, I attempted the self-shot again and the results again, showed the effort/skill/thought/experience I put into it: Selfie 4 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Not saying it's perfect, but I'm improving.  The equipment did change a little on that last shot, but I bought it with a specific goal in mind to help me create the image I wanted and I used it to achieve the goal.

Anyway. All I'm getting at, is while new equipment is always fun knowing how to use it and a big part of the picture*. 


*pun intended.


fwiw, I don't tend to like to talk this much about myself or post my picture everywhere, just thought it made a good example...


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

I am going to keep the 5200 and work on saving for a new lens. Maybe this will help after I sell the 5000.. theres no sense going backwards now.. after reading all this I get the picture that it is indeed the lens.. I could bring the camera back but unless I am ready to upgrade to even better.. either camera or lens.. theres not much sense in going back to the older d5000.. after all cameras do wear and I used it quite a lot. still great condition..but not like a new one.. so save and learn.. thanks to all of you


----------



## ronlane (Dec 17, 2013)

That sounds like a very good plan there. Keep working with that lens the 5200 in the mean time. I put off getting a 50mm f/1.8 for 6-8 months because I borrowed one for a weekend and was not happy with the results. Once I finally got my own 50mm, and used it for a while, I started to understand how to get good photos with it and my T3i. I still don't use it a lot, but I am glad that I still have it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> I am not seeing any bells and whistles.. I am plainly not impressed with any difference between my D5000 And this new D5200.. I am using the same Tamron 18-270 MM lens.. I have mostly tested and compared the two with auto settings.. I think the 5200 does a good job and it feels lighter to hold.. but I am missing my d5000.. could it be me.. or is this a true aspect of only thinking your upgrading by buying a new camera..i can still take it back.. I don't know if they would accept my reasoning.. but I just don't want to be spending all this money if theres no reason to... I am still a noob in many ways. but I just don't feel the glory and excitement.. and you really need this emotion........



The biggest advantage to the 5200 over the 5000 as someone else mentioned is the 24 mp sensor.  This will give you a higher image quality, and were this really comes into play is in two areas - one is your ability to print very large prints and have them still look good.   The second, and probably more common, is when your cropping your images.  The higher level of detail you get with the 24 mp sensor will allow you to crop images a lot more, basically zooming in on one specific area of the image, before it gets grainy or unusable and expanding that to fill your entire frame.  

There are a few other subtle differences between the D5200 and the D5000, it shoots a little faster (5 frames per sec instead of 4), has a better autofocus system, better lowlight capabilities, has in camera HDR.  All in all it is a pretty good upgrade.  The other thing to consider is longevity, assuming the D5200 was purchased new or as a refurbished unit it's probably going to have a longer life span than the D5000, assuming of course the D5000 has been used frequently.

But all in all your the one who has to ultimately decide if your happy with the D5200 or not, if not then by all means return it.  If it were me I'd probably think of it more in the terms of a long term investment, and hang on to the D5000 for a backup.  But ultimately the final choice is of course yours.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> I am going to keep the 5200 and work on saving for a new lens. Maybe this will help after I sell the 5000.. theres no sense going backwards now.. after reading all this I get the picture that it is indeed the lens.. I could bring the camera back but unless I am ready to upgrade to even better.. either camera or lens.. theres not much sense in going back to the older d5000.. after all cameras do wear and I used it quite a lot. still great condition..but not like a new one.. so save and learn.. thanks to all of you



Just a suggestion; after Christmas, start keeping an eye out, EVERY day, on places like your local Craigslist, but also KEH, B&H and Adorama in their used sections--sometimes you can score some pretty great deals on decent glass after the holidays. Even just getting something like the 50mm f/1.8g would at least give you a really nice lens to work with, for not much cost.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Very clever guy... that's where I am coming from. Maybe the me should be upgraded first.
> ...



very good example .. I love the Improvement although I liked all the pics.. I look back here on some of my beginning pictures and I totally understand what you mean.. I cannot believe the things I use to think were so good... I have come a long way in what I expect in a photo ..for sure ..... but I also know I have a long way to go.. It does make you feel good though to know it was not in vain..and your time spent learning and having fun with the camera has made a big difference. thanks..


----------



## gsgary (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the D5200 is superior, but how much you will like it, will depend on your needs. It's working for me.
> ...



There is no point upgrading the body and still using a mediocure lens

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to keep the 5200 and work on saving for a new lens. Maybe this will help after I sell the 5000.. theres no sense going backwards now.. after reading all this I get the picture that it is indeed the lens.. I could bring the camera back but unless I am ready to upgrade to even better.. either camera or lens.. theres not much sense in going back to the older d5000.. after all cameras do wear and I used it quite a lot. still great condition..but not like a new one.. so save and learn.. thanks to all of you
> ...



thanks I will do that.. what about ebay... that is one site I visit too..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > ruifo said:
> ...



working on it now.. thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I am not seeing any bells and whistles.. I am plainly not impressed with any difference between my D5000 And this new D5200.. I am using the same Tamron 18-270 MM lens.. I have mostly tested and compared the two with auto settings.. I think the 5200 does a good job and it feels lighter to hold.. but I am missing my d5000.. could it be me.. or is this a true aspect of only thinking your upgrading by buying a new camera..i can still take it back.. I don't know if they would accept my reasoning.. but I just don't want to be spending all this money if theres no reason to... I am still a noob in many ways. but I just don't feel the glory and excitement.. and you really need this emotion........
> ...



Actually planning on selling the D5000 just to add some money to the new lens for 5200... so yes I decided it is best to keep it.. thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

When I was in the camera store purchasing the 5200 there in the show case was a Nikon for $2500 ... I just wonder how great those pictures would be... ah... lottery tonight.....


----------



## ronlane (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> When I was in the camera store purchasing the 5200 there in the show case was a Nikon for $2500 ... I just wonder how great those pictures would be... ah... lottery tonight.....



Full Frame would most likely need new glass for that, but hey if you hit the jackpot tonight, you could afford it all.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in the camera store purchasing the 5200 there in the show case was a Nikon for $2500 ... I just wonder how great those pictures would be... ah... lottery tonight.....
> ...


I am not lucky when it comes to gambling.. but you never know..


----------



## ratssass (Dec 17, 2013)

....psssstt     I already have the winning numbers.......


----------



## ronlane (Dec 17, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ....psssstt     I already have the winning numbers.......



what are they so I can split it with you


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ....psssstt     I already have the winning numbers.......



I hope you do..............


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



No harm in that at all - lots of great lenses out there and just so many choices so I'm sure you'll be able to find on that suits you needs fine.  I do mostly telephoto myself, got a great 70-300 mm Nikkor VR and I love it, absolutely fabulous lens.  Important thing of course is to find what works for you personally, and don't worry about what others have to say about your setup.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



I will be sure to discuss the lens information with you before I purchase..your always so helpful with good advice..


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



Lol.. who me?  Nahh.. I just agree with everything Derrel says.  rotfl


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> I was hoping I would just improve picture quality and sharpness.


The Tamron 18-270 mm lens is hurting your image quality and sharpness, particularly from about 70 mm or so out to 270 mm.
Tamron AF 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC LD Aspherical (IF) MACRO review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 17, 2013)

KmH said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping I would just improve picture quality and sharpness.
> ...


I am realizing this now.. wow paid $600 for it new.. I thought it was wonderful.. but I quess as time goes on I am realizing how much better so many are in comparison.. I will need to shop soon..thanks


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 17, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



No worries - from what I hear the newer Nikkor 18-200mm's are actually pretty good considering they cover such a wide focal length.  Me I'm old school, I prefer a short lens for portraits and such and a telephoto for that kind of work, the less focal length a lens covers generally the better your IQ is going to be (again, a generalization there and of course there are other factors involved).

But it is pretty funny when you stop and consider that some of the most iconic photographs of the 20th century were taken with equipment that would be considered by many to be "junk" by modern standards.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2013)

That reminds me to take a picture with a 28-80mm Quantaray lens that was mounted on my N60.

okay, did it: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...products/347254-lens-quality.html#post3117794


----------



## ruifo (Dec 18, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the D5200 is superior, but how much you will like it, will depend on your needs. It's working for me.
> ...




Agreed! In your case, I would go for a D7100.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2013)

what is a good over all lens.. the kind of lens I could use for almost everything and get sharp results with the Nikon 5200... I will sell the tamron 18 270... so it has to be reasonable but an improvement......


----------



## Braineack (Dec 21, 2013)

what's the point of selling the 18-270?  are you pictures turning out bad because of the lens, or because of the shooter?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm reluctant to say I told you so, but... I told you so. Lol

I kid I kid.

Again, technique is very much important when wanting to get sharp pics. Though no technique is going to over come inadequate glass.

Lens suggestion? Depends on if you like getting closer or wider because, for me, the Nikon 24-120mm f4 N is a perfect all-around lens on my D7000.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> I'm reluctant to say I told you so, but... I told you so. Lol
> 
> I kid I kid.
> 
> ...



that's what I want , all around lens.. I will check it out.........thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2013)

Braineack said:


> what's the point of selling the 18-270? are you pictures turning out bad because of the lens, or because of the shooter?



no I love the lens...... I just wanted to go better


----------



## Tee (Dec 21, 2013)

Do you have a UV filter on your lens?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 21, 2013)

better in regards the optical quality? focus speed? light stops? weight? reach? size?


----------



## manaheim (Dec 21, 2013)

99% of quality issues have nothing to do with the equipment.

Or said another way... better equipment does not mean better pictures in 99% of situations.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2013)

manaheim said:


> 99% of quality issues have nothing to do with the equipment.
> 
> Or said another way... better equipment does not mean better pictures in 99% of situations.



I understand this perfectly well.. true statement.. but still good equipment is still better.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2013)

Tee said:


> Do you have a UV filter on your lens?


no I don't .. is this something I should have all the time.. I almost purchased it the other day..


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > 99% of quality issues have nothing to do with the equipment.
> ...



Right.. but 50% of the time it works 100% of the time.

Errr.. or something like that.  Lol


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2013)

Braineack said:


> what's the point of selling the 18-270? are you pictures turning out bad because of the lens, or because of the shooter?



maybe a little of both.. I would not call the pics bad.. I have improved right along with my tamron 18-270 by leaps and bounds in my own opinion.. I just wanted to go a little bit more... just reaching out for perfection... of course this is somewhat in the eye of the beholder and the expert.. but just a tad bored.. but no worries.. after purchasing this new great lens.. that has limited but better photographic powers.. I need my tamron 18- 270 for all those further away shots.,.. or just when I am limited in getting in the right spot..and it has definitely grown on me.. kind of feel an attachment to the attachment..


----------



## ShootRaw (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't think you did your research when going from 5k to 5200..Up grades are jumps in bodys..The d7100 would be an up grade..Better Nikkor glass on your 5000 would have inproved your photos given you expose them correctly..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2013)

ShootRaw said:


> I don't think you did your research when going from 5k to 5200..Up grades are jumps in bodys..The d7100 would be an up grade..Better Nikkor glass on your 5000 would have inproved your photos given you expose them correctly..



yes I agree with you now.. I should have gone straight to the d7100.. but I didn't and that's why I started this thread.. but I am going to enjoy this camera.. get the different lens as time goes on.. and then jump into a great camera later.. this one is still better then the 5000 and with new glass it will jump more into improvement.. but I agree I should have made the leap.. to the 7100.. I would have had a whole lot more fun.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> ShootRaw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you did your research when going from 5k to 5200..Up grades are jumps in bodys..The d7100 would be an up grade..Better Nikkor glass on your 5000 would have inproved your photos given you expose them correctly..
> ...



Not to worry, I started out with a D5100 myself, and guess what I'm using now?  Yup, same D5100 - lol.   Eventually I'll upgrade to a D7100 myself, but I'm not in any major rush to do that.  I'm getting really good results with my D5100, and for now it's suiting my needs just fine.  Some of the features of the D7100 would be nice to have - but I can live without them for now.  Best part, the longer I wait, the more likely it is that I'll be able to find a 7100 cheaper than what they are going for now.  But even if I can't find a great deal on one I'll eventually upgrade.  Until then though I really enjoy the 5100, so much so that I may end up keeping it even after I upgrade.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > ShootRaw said:
> ...



I understand everything your saying.. and I am sure you mean every word.. the point he was trying to make I think was that I went from a 5000 which was perfectly good to a little itty bit better.. with the 5200.. I have to admit myself .. the 5200 is a great camera for what I need.. but so was the 5000.. I could have saved myself a lot of money just keeping the 5ooo and putting a new lens on it.. But I do love the 5200.. it is just so much like the 5000 I did not feel the thrill... but in reality .. maybe I am not even ready for a 7100.. maybe it is more camera then I need.. at least until I improve my skills.. so anyway I stopped tossing and turning... just getting down to enjoying it now.. thanks


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



So, you sell the 5000, put that money aside, add a little extra to it here and there, and before you know it you've got enough to buy the 7100.   If you just got the 5000 recently odds are good that you'll get almost as much out of it as you got into it, if you've had it for a while think of the difference between what it sells for as depreciation, or if it's easier as a "rental' or "usage" fee.   Same thing with the 5200 - when you do no longer need it sell it, put that money back into your "camera" budget and use it to get new lenses, accessories, upgrades, etc.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


right on......... that's where it makes sense to me now


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



What can I say, Life is just like photography in that regard, it's all just a matter of perspective


----------



## manaheim (Dec 21, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > 99% of quality issues have nothing to do with the equipment.
> ...



My point was you can get good pictures with any camera... so if you were finding issues with your pictures, then getting a new camera was not going to solve that problem.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



Wait, even if you get a pretty red one?  Ahh crap.  Ok, off to cancel that Ebay order.  Sheesh.. 

Lol


----------



## Tee (Dec 21, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a UV filter on your lens?
> ...



No.  There's no reason to purchase one.  There have been instances where the UV filter hinders image quality.  Just making sure you didn't have one.  If you did, I would've suggested using it as a coaster instead.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 21, 2013)

Photo Lady said:


> I am not seeing any bells and whistles.. I am plainly not impressed with any difference between my D5000 And this new D5200.. I am using the same Tamron 18-270 MM lens.. I have mostly tested and compared the two with auto settings.. I think the 5200 does a good job and it feels lighter to hold.. but I am missing my d5000.. could it be me.. or is this a true aspect of only thinking your upgrading by buying a new camera..i can still take it back.. I don't know if they would accept my reasoning.. but I just don't want to be spending all this money if theres no reason to... I am still a noob in many ways. but I just don't feel the glory and excitement.. and you really need this emotion........



Because it's pretty much the same camera body as the D5000 with a newer sensor.  

If more bells and whistles is what you wanted you should have moved up the product line instead of staying in the same tier.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

jake337 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I am not seeing any bells and whistles.. I am plainly not impressed with any difference between my D5000 And this new D5200.. I am using the same Tamron 18-270 MM lens.. I have mostly tested and compared the two with auto settings.. I think the 5200 does a good job and it feels lighter to hold.. but I am missing my d5000.. could it be me.. or is this a true aspect of only thinking your upgrading by buying a new camera..i can still take it back.. I don't know if they would accept my reasoning.. but I just don't want to be spending all this money if theres no reason to... I am still a noob in many ways. but I just don't feel the glory and excitement.. and you really need this emotion........
> ...



after sleeping on this I realize I spent enough money between the new 5200 camera and new lens total to buy the 7100....... so I am taking both the 5200 and the lens back to camera store and I am going to upgrade...{I have 15 days to take it back... but before I make any more rash decisions.. I want to research this d7100 more.. vs d7000 ... I don't need the wifi.. is there much difference between them..


----------



## manaheim (Dec 22, 2013)

Given your misfire here I strongly suggest you invest some time in first person research before making any further decisions. Go look up the cameras and do a comparison of each against your requirements.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 22, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Given your misfire here I strongly suggest you invest some time in first person research before making any further decisions. Go look up the cameras and do a comparison of each against your requirements.



thanks I did that.. I feel secure now..


----------

